# Pork belly vs bacon



## Cardoza Farms (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello I'm raising two Yorkshire's I have them on a diet of organic pig pellets and wheat bran, they are going to be slaughtered in march; these are my first pigs I've raised. I am just wondering if I should cure the pork belly to make bacon or if I should just leave it as pork belly? Ive never had fresh pork belly so I'm just wondering if it taste similar to bacon or taste completely different? Any suggestions would be awesome thanks!!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Pork belly tastes like bacon but without the flavor. Sort of like the difference between a greasy pork chop and a piece of greasy ham.

What is a pork pellet? What is in it? hat is thee listed protein amount?
Does the wheat bran help keep them from constipation or is it to promote smooth skin?

You weren't intending on smoking the bacon yourself, right?


----------



## Cardoza Farms (Jun 10, 2013)

Organic Pride makes pig feed it is 16% protein, as far as the wheat bran we have fed our cattle, horses and chickens wheat bran for years, it helps put weight on the animals. No I didn't plan on smoking the bacon myself. I'm not sure if I even want to cure and smoke the meat.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

We don't even have bacon made anymore. We just get side pork (sliced pork belly). I like it better than bacon. We cook it just like bacon, but add sea salt to taste and it's great. It's cheaper since we don't pay for smoking anymore.

The only thing is it turns gray in a skillet before it turns brown. It was very off-putting the first time we cooked it. Then it browned up and looked good. It does taste like a greasy, crispy pork chop without salt, but a little sea salt really makes it pop.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Last year when I made bacon I ground op the trimmings (before curing) and season it with salt, pepper and sage. It made a nice breakfast sausage patty.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Imagine the difference in taste between a ham, and a pork roast... pretty much the same... 

You'll have no salt and no smoked flavor..


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't even fool with bacon anymore, it gets ground into sausage


----------



## KateMountain (Dec 28, 2013)

You can always make a little of both and decide for yourself---I love to have bacon and uncured belly on hand. 

I cook bacon and belly in entirely different ways. Fat absorbs and adds flavor. Bacon is basically 'bacon' flavored belly. Belly can be marinated in teriyaki and soy, or any other kind of arrangement of flavors to take on a whole new appeal...it's like a blank canvass.

Making pancetta is a good option if you want to go somewhere a bit different. Pancetta is the base flavor ingredient for pasta carbonara seasoned with pepper and bound together with egg. It's really good stuff.

By the way, when did people start hating on bacon anyway (lol)?


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

One of buyers made pork belly over Christmas. Raved about it. There are all sorts of excellent ways to prepare it. Not hating bacon, but there are a lot of things you can do with belly that are just as good. How can a big slab of half-fat be anything but good?


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Side meat. That is I have always heard it called. We used to get it from the local grocer. he said now he has to order in such big quantities he cannot afford to get it and sell it at a reasonable price. I don't like bacon over side meat. They are two different things. Like apples and oranges? 
Here is what I like. Take some thick sliced side pork ( or as you call it belly) and dip in milk and egg, just like you would chicken fired steak. The roll it in salt and peppered flour and fry in a skillet with a bit of grease. Serve up some pinto beans, cornbread, and a few slices of your fried side meat and with a few sliced tomatoes and some chow chow you got a meal. Don't forget a big glass of Buttermilk, man, mmmmmmmmmmm!!! Sorry I got kinda of caught up there, but side meat is good.


----------



## tansyflower (Dec 16, 2013)

We did both this year, bacon was cured and smoked and the belly was left in large slabs. I just baked a pork belly asian style a week ago and it was to die for....but then again so is our bacon lol.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok for a novice such as myself just learning about what parts of a hog to prepare in whatever way best, will someone please tell me what you mean when you say "cured" side meat? Is that the same as packing the whole side of the hog in salt to sit for months and months? (Then having to wash it over and over again just to be able to eat it when cooked!)


----------



## KateMountain (Dec 28, 2013)

Muleman said:


> Side meat. Take some thick sliced side pork ( or as you call it belly) and dip in milk and egg, just like you would chicken fired steak. The roll it in salt and peppered flour and fry in a skillet with a bit of grease. Serve up some pinto beans, cornbread, and a few slices of your fried side meat and with a few sliced tomatoes and some chow chow you got a meal. Don't forget a big glass of Buttermilk, man, mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


Muleman, you're invited. Winner, winner, pork fat dinner!!!!!!! Anytime you're in the Lake Placid, NY area let us know.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ok for a novice such as myself just learning about what parts of a hog to prepare in whatever way best, will someone please tell me what you mean when you say "cured" side meat? Is that the same as packing the whole side of the hog in salt to sit for months and months? (Then having to wash it over and over again just to be able to eat it when cooked!)


Side pork, side meat, fresh side bacon are all terms I've heard raw pork belly called. It's just the slab of belly meat that usually gets turned into bacon, but doesn't have to be. Curing is just the process of brining, smoking, and whatever else you do to make bacon or ham, not encasing it in salt.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Cooper.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Someone said "you're not thinking of smoking it yourself, right?" Lol. I was wondering about during it. Just looking at our processors cut sheet. Curing is 2.50/lb. is there a simple cure/bribe I could do to pork belly to make it bacon? What about hams?


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Pork belly is used in lots of delicious Chinese and Japanese dishes. My boss used to make a melt-in-your-mouth dish with pork belly simmered in a soy-ginger-garlic sauce. oh it was good. 

still, bacon makes me actually eat breakfast...


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

Or, grind it into bulk sausage


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

clothAnnie said:


> Someone said "you're not thinking of smoking it yourself, right?" Lol. I was wondering about during it. Just looking at our processors cut sheet. Curing is 2.50/lb. is there a simple cure/bribe I could do to pork belly to make it bacon? What about hams?


It's pretty straightforward. 

For bacon we use a dry rub cure and for hams we use a brine (makes "city ham").

I'd recommend trying bacon before the ham.... its quicker to do and easier as well. 

For the bacon we rub a mixture of cure #1 (aka Prague powder aka pink salt (which is not pink colored table salt)) salt, sugar and spices. Flip every day for 8-9 days, rinse, leave in fridge over night to dry out, smoke, rest in fridge overnight, slice in whatever size chunks you like and freeze. 

I recommend you read on the internet about the amount of cure you use in the mix. I could give you a recipe but its better that you understand the math so you can adjust for your pounds of raw belly. Spices are to taste. 

Make sure you buy cure #1 and not cure #2. What you want is 6.25% sodium nitrite. Cure #2 has sodium nitrate and is used for longer cures like salami and country ham. 

Smoking happens in a smoker I made from a 55gal barrel. You can also do it on a regular grill with a smoker box. A thermometer with a remote temp probe is very helpful. Just keep the temps low. Don't let the bacon get too hot or fat will render out.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Appalachia, thank you! I remember reading about pink salt now that I've read your post. I guess the jury is out on nitrates? I think I've read that even "nitrite free" bacon still has them as it occurs during curing or something. Where does one but cure #1? Grocery store wouldn't have it, would they? I've also never smoked anything. Have to look into this. Your explanation is a great starter for me. Thanks!


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

You can get cure #1 at on line sausage supply companies. Don't buy a lot to start off, a little goes a long way. Vegetables, especially fertilized veggies, are a source of nitrites so you decide. I feel they are pretty darn essential if you are cold smoking or slow curing to prevent botulism. It's really not hard, here's last years fixings.

Bacon I cold smoked in a backyard smoker.




Pancetta drying in the garage.


----------



## KateMountain (Dec 28, 2013)

nice work on the pancetta!


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, it didn't hang long enough though. The temps started rising and I got scared. Ate the last of it Thanksgiving week in a carbonara.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

Annie, go to the website I have listed below. He has an online store and everything you will ever need to process your pork. I do mean everything, and at reasonable prices. He is also very good to deal with. I bought some things from him a while back and then got a letter in the mail thanking me for my purchase. Customer service has always been important to me.

askthemeatman.com


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

clothAnnie said:


> Appalachia, thank you! I remember reading about pink salt now that I've read your post. I guess the jury is out on nitrates? I think I've read that even "nitrite free" bacon still has them as it occurs during curing or something. Where does one but cure #1? Grocery store wouldn't have it, would they? I've also never smoked anything. Have to look into this. Your explanation is a great starter for me. Thanks!


No problem. Cure #1 is available lots of places by ordering. Locally might be a challenge. Plan ahead here. 

Smoking isn't necessary. You can still make bacon without smoking but I think it adds to the flavor. 

I'll bet you a dollar that "nitrite free" bacon has celery juice as an added ingredient. Celery juice is a natural source of nitrites. 

I don't worry myself too much about nitrites, but to each his own. 
http://chriskresser.com/the-nitrate-and-nitrite-myth-another-reason-not-to-fear-bacon


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Appalachia said:


> Smoking isn't necessary. You can still make bacon without smoking but I think it adds to the flavor.


Then it's not bacon, it's pancetta. :grin:


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Fat Man said:


> Then it's not bacon, it's pancetta. :grin:


Well you're right. Learn something new every day. 
http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-bacon-pan-79111


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Appalachia said:


> Well you're right. Learn something new every day.
> http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-bacon-pan-79111


Thanks for the link. This subject needs a sticker at the top.

Best,
Gerold.


----------

